# Paragon Potato Starch Chews



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone tried those Paragon chews made from potato starch? How do they last? How does your Chi like them? Safety concerns?

We have a gulper here, so I am always looking for safe chew alternatives that last long enough but won't hurt her if she doesn't chew the last bit before swallowing.


----------

